# Arrays Ausgeben



## Ole-Max (24. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
also ich habe 3 Arrays und möchte die ersten beiden Ausgeben.
Mein Problem ist die Ausgabe!!Also ich möchte das erste Arry einfach nur als Tabelle ausgeben. Also 10 Felder in x-Richtung und 10 in y-Richtung... 

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]public class aufgabe10 
{
    public static void main (String args[])
    {
        int Array_1[][]=new int [10][10];
        int Array_2[][]= new int[10][10];
        int Array_3[][]=new int[10][10];

        for (int i=1; i<11;i++)
        {

            for (int j=1; j<11;j++)
            {
                Array_1_[j]=i*j;
                System.out.print(Array_1[j]);[/HIGHLIGHT]

Danke für Antwort!_


----------



## mr-gurke (24. Mrz 2009)

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]public class aufgabe10 
{
public static void main (String args[])
{
int Array_1[][]=new int [10][10];
int Array_2[][]= new int[10][10];
int Array_3[][]=new int[10][10];

for (int i=1; i<11;i++)
{

for (int j=1; j<11;j++)
{
Array_1_[j]=i*j;
System.out.print(Array_1[j] + "\t");
}
System.out.print("\n");
}[/HIGHLIGHT]

Einfach nach jedem Feld einen Tabulator schreiben \t und nach jeder Zeile ein Newline \n_


----------



## aVoX (24. Mrz 2009)

Wo wir schon bei der Ausgabe von Arrays sind, möchte ich auch gleich eine Frage stellen:
Ich bilde mir ein, vor kurzer Zeit einen Befehl gesehen zu haben, der ein Array ausgibt, ohne dass man for-Schleifen schreiben muss und System.out.println() etc.
Kann mir jmd. den Befehl sagen? Glaub das war irgendwas mit Arrays.toConsole(ar) oder so.


----------



## Geeeee (24. Mrz 2009)

ähm..
int Array_1[][]=new int [10][10];
for (int i=1; i<11;i++)
nimm mal lieber deine schleife von 0 bis "<10" bzw. Array_1.length. In der inneren Schleife dann Array_1_.length.
Du haust dich doch da in eine OutOfBoundsException
-----
für den Threadmisbraucher: evtl. Arrays.toString.._


----------



## Lexi (24. Mrz 2009)

aVoX hat gesagt.:


> Wo wir schon bei der Ausgabe von Arrays sind, möchte ich auch gleich eine Frage stellen:
> Ich bilde mir ein, vor kurzer Zeit einen Befehl gesehen zu haben, der ein Array ausgibt, ohne dass man for-Schleifen schreiben muss und System.out.println() etc.
> Kann mir jmd. den Befehl sagen? Glaub das war irgendwas mit Arrays.toConsole(ar) oder so.



Mir ist soeine Methode nicht bekannt. Ich denke mal das das eine "selbstgeschreibene" Methode war, die du da gesehen hast.


```
public void toConsole( Object[] array)
{
    for(Object o : array)
         System.out.println(0);
}
```
Sowas in der Art ...


----------



## aVoX (24. Mrz 2009)

@Lexi:

Ich meinte [highlight=Java]
import java.util.Arrays;
[...Code...]
System.out.println(Arrays.toString(meinArray));
[...restlicher Code...]
[/highlight]


----------



## Ole-Max (24. Mrz 2009)

Danke! 
Aber das funktioniert immer noch nicht... also die ersten 9 Zahlen in der ersten Reihe klappen aber die 10te will nic. Und auch nur die erste Zeile. 
Kommt: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 10
	at a10.main(a10.java:14)


----------



## Der Müde Joe (24. Mrz 2009)

Arrays der Länge 10 gehen von 0 bis 9. array.length ist dann 10.
siehe Geeeee


----------



## AmunRa (24. Mrz 2009)

Ich glaub eher das deine For schleifen bei 0 beginnen Müssen 


for (int i=0; i<11;i++)


----------



## ARadauer (24. Mrz 2009)

for (int i=1; i<11;i++) -> falsch

wir fangen bei 0 an und hören bei 9 auf...

for (int i=0; i<10;i++)


----------



## mr-gurke (24. Mrz 2009)

IndexOutOfBounds heißt, dass du versuchst auf ein Arrayelement zuzugreifen, das es nicht gibt.
Computer beginnen bei 0 zum zählen. Du musst deine Schleifen mit i=0 initialisieren, dann laufen sie auch 10 mal durch.

Edit: Ob das jetzt überzeugend genug ist nach 5maliger Erläuterung?


----------



## Ole-Max (24. Mrz 2009)

Achso!
Danke!
Ich probiere es gleich mal aus!
Aber ich hab das halt gemacht weil ich danach die beide Arrays multiplizieren möchte... ich probiere es mal!


----------



## AmunRa (24. Mrz 2009)

@ ARadauer 
JA stimmt hab mich vertan muss natürlich 
for (int i=0; i<10 heisen, i++)


----------



## ARadauer (24. Mrz 2009)

hagenberg halt... ;-)


----------

